# Mexican Bud Porn



## v35b (Mar 9, 2011)

No name beans picked up in Mexico last year.


----------



## Hick (Mar 9, 2011)

sure don't "look" like the mex' weed that I have seen...


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## v35b (Mar 9, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> sure don't "look" like the mex' weed that I have seen...


 
Now the you mention that..It maybe beans i picked up in Jamaica...


----------



## Alistair (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice, just the same.


----------



## Thailord (Mar 9, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> sure don't "look" like the mex' weed that I have seen...


 
Well Hick, it is not smashed and packed up in a gas tank...LOL..kidding 

The problem with most Mexican strains, their true lines have been tainted.  I have done alot of research on Mexi strains b/c some of them are great true breeding lines in their true form.  The Cartels have destroyed many of these true genetic land race lines by breeding in shorter flowering & heavier yielding hybrids to increase production & profits.  IMHO it is very unfortunate losing some very good true breeding land race lines due to a plant of nature being illegal.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 9, 2011)

Either way they look fantastic, vey nice V


----------



## v35b (Mar 9, 2011)

Tks Stinky


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2011)

No matter where your beans came from they look good...hope she smokes good.


----------



## v35b (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Hammy....This Girl looks like she is Sativa dominent..7 1/2 weeks..What do u think?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 9, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> sure don't "look" like the mex' weed that I have seen...


 
You mean it doesn't look like it was bricked, stored for 5 months, then smuggled across the Rio Grande in someone's bum?


The buds look GREAT by the way v35b.  What is that white plastic tube I see across them?

-SSF-


----------



## v35b (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL SSF....The white bar is where i hung the light before they got to big...The bar is 4' above the dwc...


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice work v35.


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> You mean it doesn't look like it was bricked, stored for 5 months, then smuggled across the Rio Grande in someone's bum?
> 
> 
> The buds look GREAT by the way v35b.  What is that white plastic tube I see across them?
> ...


yup.. that's I meant.. .  not seriously questioning your source v'...


----------



## v35b (Mar 10, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> yup.. that's I meant.. . not seriously questioning your source v'...


 
You did have me going..I'm sure this strain was from the Mexico trip..It has almost no smell, compared to the Jamaican beans.


----------



## v35b (Mar 18, 2011)

Buds the way I like em..


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 18, 2011)

thats sweet looking


----------



## v35b (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks jb


----------



## dekgib (Mar 18, 2011)

i dont care where they came from i would love some of those as they look awesome


----------



## v35b (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks..Just wating on the dry...


----------



## Irish (Mar 18, 2011)

heard there was hot girls in a shower over here, had to see for myself. 

very nicely done v.


----------



## dekgib (Mar 18, 2011)

indeed they are


----------



## v35b (Mar 19, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> nicly done---best mecci i have ever seen---back in the day---i remember the brick weed---and---also seeing it coming thru from a tomato cannery---you literally need a can opener to get to the smashed up seedy herb---what a riot---the pack was formed into the shape of the can---:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 

No logs or seeds in this batch!


----------



## v35b (Mar 21, 2011)

Got 6.8oz of dried bud plus alot of trim for hash..END.


----------



## the chef (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice! What region is it from?


----------



## v35b (Mar 21, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Very nice! What region is it from?


 
Puerto Vallarta....From a beach vendor selling pipes


----------

